# Question about Laptop Hard Drive Warranty



## cool.aquarian (Nov 21, 2011)

Hii,

I bought a Sony vaio laptop last year in Oct.
Recently, its 500GB hard drive has gone bad.
Neither am I able to partition it, nor write data to it at normal speed.
It gives hd0 i/o errors in console when booting from Ubuntu live cd.

What I want to ask is, even though my vaio 1 year warranty is over in Oct, can I ask vaio Service Center to send my Hard Drive to its Manufacturer (as Samsung offers 5 years warranty on hard drives) and claim a new replacement?

Thanks
~CaQ~


----------



## amirajdhawan (Nov 21, 2011)

In one word Nope.
they wont take the  pain to do it for free.
Maybe you might not have to pay for the new hard disk.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Nov 21, 2011)

Replace the hard disk with a SSD.


----------



## cool.aquarian (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for replying.



amirajdhawan said:


> In one word Nope.
> they wont take the  pain to do it for free.
> Maybe you might not have to pay for the new hard disk.



Visited one Service center of Sony.
The technician was adamant that Vaio gives only 1 year warranty on laptop and all internals irrespective of Warranty of each internal devices.

I am wondering if it is of any use to visit a Samsung service center and ask them for replacement.
watsay??




arsenalfan001 said:


> Replace the hard disk with a SSD.



SSD's still cost a lot.
Besides, not sure if it will fit perfectly in the laptop 2.5" HDD enclosure.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 22, 2011)

cool.aquarian said:


> T
> Visited one Service center of Sony.
> The technician was adamant that Vaio gives only 1 year warranty on laptop and all internals irrespective of Warranty of each internal devices.
> 
> ...



There is no fun of going to Samsung Service Center,then won't be entertaining you.

And also I don't you should go for SSD coz it costs a lot though it fits in 2.5" HDD enclosure...
Simply buy a new one from the market


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 22, 2011)

OEM part will not be entertained by respective part manfufacurer from customer ..

Buy a new one


----------

